# Early Spring Pike



## FishForFun (Mar 16, 2005)

I would like to know where on Devils Lake I could go (without trespassing) to fish for them Big Pike from shore when the ice leaves?

Remember, Selective Harvest
"Catch and Release them Big Ones"

Thanks,


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

North end of Channel A is real good for them big pike in the spring


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Actually anywhere in channel A and the north end of six mile are good. Any bridge along the highways will produce fish also.
Another place is Hwy 281 north of the hwy 19 turnoff.
Not as busy and there are a lot of 4 to 7 pounders in there.
Smelt or minnows and a bobber, it is awesome fun, bring a kid as they will have a blast.

cootkiller


----------

